

A Better Way to Set Up Rails on Windows - choxi
http://blog.bloc.io/a-better-way-to-set-up-rails-on-windows

======
flixic
So, the best way to set up Rails on Windows is not to set up Rails directly on
Windows, but in Linux VM.

Maybe it's not such a bad thing.

~~~
derefr
Seems I have cause to post this in quite a few threads these days:

> These days, it seems like POSIX has become just another VM environment, like
> Smalltalk, Erlang, the JVM or the CLR. Mingw/Cygwin doesn't run *nix
> programs "on" Windows, really; it just provides them with a really half-
> assed VM implementation. Why not instead just go all the way and run, say,
> Ubuntu Server in a headless VMware appliance? If nothing else, it gives your
> spare cores something to do :)

------
TommyDANGerous
I have ran into a ton of gem incompatibilities using Ruby on Windows, however,
I would just end up finding a solution for it or a work around. But I can
definitely see this coming in handy.

------
wink
The SO article linked mentions <http://railsinstaller.org/> near the bottom, I
remember hearing good things about it, was I misled?

~~~
choxi
It'll get you Rails installed on your computer, but it doesn't resolve the
limitation mentioned in the SO article.

The Ruby community is just too coupled to Unix, any setup you have directly on
Windows will incomplete.

------
yock
Or, use JRuby?

~~~
choxi
One major reason not to install Rails directly onto Windows is because of all
the gem incompatibilities you'll run into. JRuby would have the same problem.

The problem is even worse when you're learning Rails because you'll see an
awesome Railscast on how to use X and then find out that you can't use X with
JRuby. That'd be terribly frustrating for a beginner.

~~~
scoot
Even if the gem compatibility problem was solved, there's still the question
of performance. Ruby on Rails? Ruby on Snails more like. Making Rails easy to
install on Windows a-la railsinstaller is all very well, but until it's usable
for even basic development there's really no point.

~~~
hisyam
I've been developing using Rails on Windows since last month. It is usable for
basic development for me, but I had to discard TDD with RSpec since it's
painfully slow (Spork with Guard don't really help).

~~~
jc123
Strongly recommend you move towards using a VM per article.

